
Smart Phone at $3.67, 1 GB RAM and 1.3 GHz Quadcore Processor - l1feh4ck
http://freedom251.com/index.php/home
======
mchahn
I wonder how they can afford to have the play store. I thought including that
would cost as much as the phone costs.

------
l1feh4ck
I wonder how can they produce a phone this cheep?

